# My Friend Lost His Life Last Night



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

My very dear friend Officer Rick Francis was shot in the face and killed in the line of duty last night right outside of the police station that I work at. We worked together many years ago, rode our motorcycles together, hung out, etc. He watched my dog Chumley when I went out of town. He was 60 years old and close to retirement. My heart is broken. You couldn't ask for a better friend.

Killed In The Line of Duty

[attachment=38751:rick_and_chumley.jpg]
Rick and my dog Chumley

[attachment=38752:Rick__Joann__Deb.jpg]
Officers Rick, Joann & I at a police party

I'm so stunned and so very sad.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh, how tragic. I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers said for you and Officer Rick's family.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG!! I am so very sorry.
Bless his heart and thank you Rick for being a protector for those that needed you. We owe special thoughts and prayers to our Police Officers like Rick who so bravely give their lives to be there for us.

Thank You Rick.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I wish there were words that could be said to ease your pain. Please know that I will be praying and thinking of you all. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. That sounds horrible. Sending prayers your way for you and your friend's family. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry.My heart goes out to his family and yourself.
He is and was a hero..
My heartfelt and deepest condolences :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Oh dear! I'm very sorry for your loss. He was killed doing what he loved to do I'm sure. police officers and fire fighters have a huge hearts and their lives are committed to serving their communities. May he rest in peace. :bysmilie:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

This news is so very tragic......I am so sorry for the loss of your dear friend. As I was reading this my thoughts were what is wrong with this world that they would shoot a police office right in front of the police dept. You would think that would be off limits to do a crime. From what you said he was a very good person and friend. Please know we will be thinking of you and your co-workers. This is so senseless and makes it that much more tragic. I hope they get whoever did this senseless crime. God Bless!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry. That is tragic and senseless. All his years of duty and then to get killed that close to retirement and right in from of the police station makes it even more of a tragedy. 
Prayers for your good friend Rick, his family and for you.
Again I'm so sorry.
Jane


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss. That is just so tragic. My husband is in law enforcement and of course something like this is my biggest fear. My prayers for his friends and family.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. My husband is a volunteer firefighter so this hits close to home. Everytime a call goes out you are never sure what will happen. My heart goes out to all his family and friends.


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

THAT IS SO SAD AND SO SCARY I AM SO SORRY FOR THE LOST OF YOUR FRIEND..I WILL ASK FOR PRAYER FOR HIS FAMILY AT CHURCH TONIGHT.

SUGAR'S MOM
SHEILA


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I am very sorry :grouphug: Life is so precious. Cherish everyday :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry. I wish there was more I could say. Please know that I will be praying for you and his family.
God bless. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I will keep you and his families in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry.  Sending prayers for you and his family. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Peg and I send our condolences to you and the Officer's family and friends.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats so tragic. I am so sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Deb, I am so very sorry for your loss of such a good friend.
My thoughts are with you and his family. Hugs.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: this is so sad so close to retirement.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

OH MY GOD. HOW SAD :bysmilie: So sorry. The hairs on my arms stood up as I read your post and saw the pics. :bysmilie:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry! Our thoughts and prayers for you and the family of your friend.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for you and for Rick's family.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so sorry, my husband is a retired police officer, it was my greatest fear that something like that would happen to him. I can amagine how shocked and devasted his family is. I don't think people really understand how dangerous it is for our law enforcers, in just one second their lives can be taken from them. I will keep Officer Francis's family in my prayers. I'm sure the whole department is in shock :sLo_grouphug3: . God Bless YOU


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry :grouphug: Prayers go out to his family and you :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Debbie, I am just sick about this. I am so very sorry. 

You've lost a dear friend. I know you're hurting. 

You are all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a horrible, senseless tragedy. My sympathy to you and Officer Rick's family.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

OMG !! I'm so sorry :smcry: it's shocking :shocked: you can never believe this could happen to people you know. I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :smcry:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Debbie - I am so sorry for your friend Rick - he was special to you even watching your baby ..

I think it's so senseless - right out side the Station and with his :w00t: own gun ... It makes me sick !!!

I hope you find comfort in knowing he didn't suffer and his happy memories will live on in your heart.

:sorry: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Deb, I am so sorry. I can't imagine the shock and grief everyone is feeling right now. 

I was just watching the news and they mentioned it. Hopefully, they will find the person(s) responsible!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a horrible tradegy. My heart goes out to his family and friends. :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Please accept my sincerest sympathy, will be keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss - my deepest sympathies to his friends and family :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Deb, Don and I are so sorry, our heartfelt sympathy to you and his family....will keep you all in our prayers.....


Jeanne and Don.......


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

:shocked: oh my, I am soooo sorry for the loss of your friend :grouphug: it is hard to thank those who serve and protect us in so many different ways each day, he died doing that and thats a great person for the world to lose


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

My Prayers are with all his family and friends...may his soul know the joy of heaven


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss and the loss to the community. My SIL is a deputy sheriff and a very special person as I am sure your friend was.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry. 
What a terrible tragedy. :bysmilie:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you loss :grouphug: I hope you can find peace in the great memories you have of him. :grouphug:


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

Debbie, I am so sorry that Rick was taken from his family and friends in the line of duty. Very heartbreaking to all. May he rest well knowing how much his is loved and will be missed.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

I was so deeply saddened to read this news. I hope and pray you can find some relief from this sensless action and tragic loss of life. My condolences to you and all that knew Rick.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH NO! I am so sorry, such a sensless tragedy! why does it seem like it's only the good die young? I know you are hurting, my heart is sad tonight. 

:grouphug: For what it's worth, we're here for you.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I am overwhelmed by all of your replies and so very appreciative of your prayers and kind words. Our local news channels are beginning their news segment with this terrible tragedy. One local channel, WGN (which is near our station) added a personal commentary saying that many of the morning newscasters knew Rick because he would stop in and share a cup of coffee with them or just cruise through their parking lot to make sure everything was okay during his tour of duty. 

Rick was always a low key kind of guy, he would be embarrassed by the outpouring of love and prayers that have been expressed by so many people. He was the kind of guy that would give you the shirt off of his back. I don't know how many times he helped me move from one apt. to another in my younger years. When I met him, all of his family members had passed on so he was included in a lot of our family holidays until he met his wife Debbie and her two daughters. They then went on to get two basset hounds that he greatly loved and cared for. He didn't tell very many people but he courageously served in the U.S. Navy as a "tunnel rat" during the Vietnam War. 

It is incomprehensible to me to think that he survived Vietnam and 27 years of law enforcement to have his life taken by a 300 lb. "crazy lady" during a routine disturbance call on a bus. From what I was told, after she shot Rick and other officers responded to the scene, she shot at them as well and then rolled under a car to minimize her injuries from their return fire. 

I will always be looking for him when I walk toward the station each morning. Often times he was just ending his shift as mine was just starting and we would either wave or stop for a brief chat and kiss on the cheek before going our separate ways. He will be greatly missed by many.

Again, thank you all so very much. Debbie


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jul 2 2008, 07:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=599557


> My very dear friend Officer Rick Francis was shot in the face and killed in the line of duty last night right outside of the police station that I work at. We worked together many years ago, rode our motorcycles together, hung out, etc. He watched my dog Chumley when I went out of town. He was 60 years old and close to retirement. My heart is broken. You couldn't ask for a better friend.
> 
> Killed In The Line of Duty
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for you and your friend's loss, and the loss of all his fellow officers, family and friends.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

What a horrific and tragic loss! I am so very sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

My deepest and most heartfelt condolences.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very, very sorry. What a tragedy. :hugging:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry that such tragedy has occurred. I always find it incredibly sad when people die just doing their job. I can't understand what it must be like to see a family member or friend go off to work and then never come home. This really is too sad.
My thoughs are with you.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Debbie, my heart goes out to you, his family and all his other friends and co-workers. What an awful, AWFUL thing to happen! :grouphug: 

I have always adored Police people and had so many Police friends in Alexandria, three of my HS classmates were hired for the Force. One day as I was leaving work in Old Town... I heard on the radio there was a hostage standoff a few blocks from where my car was parked, so I thought I would run past to see what was happening. Just a few moments after I arrived about a block from the site, I heard shots, echoing off the concrete buildings. I got back in my car and went to my Mom's home swiftly. She was already watching live coverage on TV when I arrived. I walked in and she told me to sit down she had sad news. One of my friends, a SWAT Marksman had been shot in the head and was killed on the scene. For many days after that happened I could close my eyes and still hear the shots echoing and wondered how this could have happened to him. He was so GREAT at his job. He loves his family and the community, it was such a waste.

It is so VERY awfully sad when a person that serves others is taken from us. What a senseless taking of talent, compassion and caring.

I will say prayers tonight asking for peace of heart and understanding for all that know Rick and care about him.

God help you all,
Melanie
:smcry:


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear of this tragedy. Please take some comfort knowing that you and all those affected by this senseless death will be in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds like Rick went straight to Heaven. I come from a family of Policemen. I have a heavy heart for all who knew Rick. He will truly be missed. Rick exemplified the meaning of "true blue".


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

So, so sorry for the loss of your friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

How tragic! I am so sorry for your loss. I'm also very sorry to his family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a horrible tragedy! I am sooo sorry. My heart and prayers go out to all who knew and loved this lovely man!


----------

